# Co-operative Scheduling



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Since TiVo is advertising that Product Watch is a user request, I thought I'd add a user request poll. So who wants co-operative scheduling? The ability to combine multiple TiVo's into one interface, so that one season pass list presents itself to the user and the TiVo checks other boxes on your network if a conflict exists and schdules them there.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

Even the HME interfaces that were promised to be able to schedule recordings and view the todo list would be an improvement!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The HME stuff is there, as evidenced by the Product Watch application. We just need the documentation and SDK updated so that someone can write a cooperative scheduling app.

Dan


----------

